# Browsergame Bot



## Mr.Burns (13. Jul 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe vor einen kleinen Bot für ein Browsergame in Java zu schreiben. Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich das am besten anstelle, gibt es irgendwelche Tutorials dafür oder welche Methoden es gibt um die Server zu erreichen?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.
LG

Mr. Burns


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2012)

Um welches Browsergame gehts da?
Die meisten (wenn nicht alle) Browsergames verbieten solche "Bots" oder Skripte, da man sich damit meistens Spielvorteile verschaffen kann.


----------



## Swoop (13. Jul 2012)

Vorallem was soll denn der Bot überhaupt machen?
Bei dem Browsergame wird es wohl kaum ne Schnittstelle zum Server geben. Du möchtest wohl eher Dinge automatisieren und das ist wie EikeB schon sagte Verboten.


----------



## tagedieb (13. Jul 2012)

Wie schon erwaehnt sind Bots verboten, aber Tools die zusaetzliche Funktionen zur Verfuegung stellen sind eventuell erlaubt.

Auf Userscripts.org: Power-ups for your browser gibt es zahlreiche JavaScripts, die man im Browser installieren kann und so zusaetzliche Tools und Funktionen zur Verfuegung stellen. Ev. gibts fuer dein Game ja schon was.


----------



## IE-User (13. Jul 2012)

tagedieb hat gesagt.:


> Wie schon erwaehnt sind Bots verboten, aber Tools die zusaetzliche Funktionen zur Verfuegung stellen sind eventuell erlaubt.
> 
> Auf Userscripts.org: Power-ups for your browser gibt es zahlreiche JavaScripts, die man im Browser installieren kann und so zusaetzliche Tools und Funktionen zur Verfuegung stellen. Ev. gibts fuer dein Game ja schon was.



trololololololololololol

Geht aber auch nur wenn man FireFox und dort GreasMonkey-Script-Engine als Plug-In / Add-On installiert hat. Alle anderen Browser bleiben außen vor. Vielleicht sowas mal anmerken. Nicht jeder nutzt einfach blind FF. Es gibt auch sicherheitsbewusste User die andere Browser vorziehen. Außerdem schießt das wohl etwas am Topic vorbei.

@TO
Es kommt drauf an WELCHES Browsergame. Für OGame und PennerGame hab ich sogar noch was rumliegen. Schulterglatze müsste ich mal aktuelle Captcha-Matrinzen anlegen, ist aber an sonst der selbe Code. Und für ein paar AJAX-Games *fallen mir jetzt nicht ein* kann man auch was basteln.

Aber nur fragen : "Bot für Browsergame X" ... erstmal die Antwort : "ja klar". Mit der Anmerkung : "für was denn ?"

Das viele "Anbieter" Bots untersagen ist richtig. Und es gibt auch einige die Mittel und Wege haben das sogar zum Teil mitzubekommen ... aber wenn man es clever anstellt und wirklich das Verhalten eines Users im Browsers simuliert fällt es meist nicht auf.

Wie kompliziert das ganze wird kann man nur sagen wenn man weis gegen welches "Ziel" es sich richtet und wie dort im Backend gearbeitet wird. Sowas bekommt man immer gut mit Loggern (WireShark) raus. Das ganze dann einfach entsprechend in Java nachbasteln und fertig.

Kann dir ja bei helfen ... vielleicht fällt mir ja was ein.


----------



## tagedieb (13. Jul 2012)

* sicherheitsbewusste User * und *browsergame* ist schon ein paradoxum!! :lol::lol:

Ausserdem funktionieren die scripts auch mit Chrome ohne GreaseMonkey!!

Was verwendet den der sicherheitsbewusste User? Etwa IE? Ich lach mich Tod!!!!


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2012)

tagedieb hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem funktionieren die scripts auch mit Chrome ohne GreaseMonkey!!


Mit Opera funktionieren die User Scripts genauso. Im Prinzip bleibt also nur der IE außen vor ;D
Und selbst da gibts extensions wie "Greasemonkey for IE".


----------



## Schandro (13. Jul 2012)

IE-User hat gesagt.:


> trololololololololololol
> Geht aber auch nur wenn man FireFox und dort GreasMonkey-Script-Engine als Plug-In / Add-On installiert hat. Alle anderen Browser bleiben außen vor. Vielleicht sowas mal anmerken. Nicht jeder nutzt einfach blind FF. Es gibt auch sicherheitsbewusste User die andere Browser vorziehen. Außerdem schießt das wohl etwas am Topic vorbei.



Gratulation, du bist der erste richtige Trolle dem ich in diesem Forum begegnet bin. Ich hoffe zumindest das du einer bist, den das was du geschrieben hast und dein username ist absolut lächerlich.

@TO:
Wenn du den Bot als tatsächliches Programm schreiben willst und nichtnur als Greasemonkey Javascript, guck dir mal bspw. Selenium an, damit kannst du von Java (oder einen anderen Programmiersprache aus) einen Browser komplett fernsteuern.


----------



## Mr.Burns (13. Jul 2012)

Hallo, 
der Bot soll für da Spiel MyFreeFarm sein^^ Also ich möchte wie Swoop meint die Dinge zu automatisieren  Ich möchte auch kein FireFox Add-On oder so, ich möchte schon ein Java Programm schreiben. 
IE-User, du kannst mir gerne dabei helfen


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2012)

> §5 Bots oder andere, extrem spielbeeinflussende Tools sind strengstens verboten.


Ich schätze mal dass dir hier niemand damit weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## tagedieb (14. Jul 2012)

Wie gesagt, für dein Game gibts schon Berater und Automaten... siehe Links.
Falls du trotzdem darauf verzichten willst kannst du ja wenigstens die Logik daraus übernehmen und mit Java und Selenium implementieren.. weiss zwar nicht was daran besser sein sollte 



MFF Berater for Greasemonkey

MFF Automat for Greasemonkey


----------



## Mr.Burns (22. Jul 2012)

Naja ok^^ Danke für eure Antworten  IE-User du kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden  Jeder der Lust hat mir was beizubringen auch 
LG Mr. Burns


----------



## Darkj53 (24. Jul 2012)

Ich vermute mal den werten herrn kunden, welcher sich hier einen Bot schreiben möchte, plagt die langeweile, deshalb will er nen Bot schreiben um neben einem Zeitvertreib auch noch gut kohle zu machen haha


----------



## Mr.Burns (24. Jul 2012)

Darkj53 hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute mal den werten herrn kunden, welcher sich hier einen Bot schreiben möchte, plagt die langeweile,


Nicht ganz, ich hab zwar etwas langeweile aber ich habe auch persönliches Interesse daran.



Darkj53 hat gesagt.:


> deshalb will er nen Bot schreiben um neben einem Zeitvertreib auch noch gut kohle zu machen haha


Warum gut Kohle? ich hatte nie vor den Bot zu verkaufen oder ähnliches.


Solche Kommentare kann man sich auch sparen.. :noe:


----------



## IE-User (24. Jul 2012)

Ich enthalte mich jetzt mal eines langen Posts in dem ich Vorteile von IE gegenüber allen anderen Browsern nennen könnte ... diese Diskusion würde zu nichts führen und wäre hier auch ziemlich OT.

@TO
In wie fern man MyFreeFarm mit Java manipulieren kann weis ich jetzt nicht (da ich mir sowas nicht gebe) aber da ja ein Browser auch nichts weiter macht als Daten zum Server zu senden und die Daten die dann vom Server zurück kommen darzustellen. Das man die Darstellung unter den Tisch fallen lassen und nur mit den Daten direkt arbeiten kann sollte klar sein, aber es gehört nun mal doch etwas mehr dazu einen Browser "richtig" zu faken. Wir hatten im Net-Subforum ein Thread in dem es darum ging einen Request der sonst vom FireFox gemacht wird mit Java zu emulieren. Was an sich nicht das Problem ist wurde dem TO aber durch Gegenmaßnahmen im Server-Backend erschwert.
Persönlich habe ich meine Bots bisher immer ziemlich low-level mit Sockets und Streams gebastelt (obwohl URL schon eine deutliche Erleichterung gewesen wäre), würde dir aber eher zu einem FramWork ala HTMLUnit raten.
Grundsätzlich wirst du auf jeden Fall auch viel gebrauch von WireShark machen müssen um genau analysiren zu können was der Browser an den Server schickt um ein gewisses Event auszulösen und ob eventuell Bestätigungs-Pakete verarbeitet werden müssen.

Und das viele Anbieter in ihren AGB eine Zeile ala "Bot-Using verboten" stehen haben muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt so stark beachten. Wenn mans richtig macht und der Anbieter jetzt nicht so 100% genau jeden Request auswertet (z.B. durch "Anti-Bot" Module) bleibt man meist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unentdeckt. Außerdem suchen die meisten Anbeiter auch im Netz nach verbreiteten Bots und stimmen ihre Anti-Bots genau darauf ab. Wenn man sich selbst dann was zusammenbastelt können die meisten Anti-Bot-Maßnahmen so garnicht darauf reagieren und man wird meist als "normaler Browser-User" weitergeleitet.


----------



## Mr.Burns (24. Jul 2012)

Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort IE-User.


> Wir hatten im Net-Subforum ein Thread in dem es darum ging einen Request der sonst vom FireFox gemacht wird mit Java zu emulieren.


Kannst du mir einen Link schreiben zu dem Thread?

Kennst du oder wer anderes ein gutes Buch was mir das alles ein bisschen beibringt? Kostenlos wäre gut, würde aber auch etwas Geld ausgeben. 

Mfg Mr.Burns


----------



## tagedieb (24. Jul 2012)

Ich bezweifle das es mit Sockets und Streams und auch HttpUnit funktionieren wird.

Die meisten Broswergames wie wohl auch MFF rendern die Seiten mit JavaScript und verwenden AJAX. Du musst also genau wissen wie du die Informationen extrahieren kannst. Ansonsten wirst du wohl einen Browser in Java nachentwickeln müssen.

Bedeutend einfacher gehts im Browser mit den Javascript-Plugins 

Aber wenn es unbedingt eine Java Applikation sein soll wünsche ich viel erfolg beim Analysieren von den HTTP Requests


----------



## IE-User (26. Jul 2012)

@tagedieb
Irgendwie klingt es so als ob du TO aggressiv davon abbringen willst sein Projekt umzusetzen nur weil DU mit sowas noch keine Erfahrung hast.

Ich geb dir mal n ganz krasses Beispiel : Anti-Captcha. Wenn man einmal weiß wie man ein vorgegebenes Muster in einem zufälligen Bild zuverlässig erkennen kann ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal ob es "Klicke auf die Zahl" ist oder hochkomplexe Google-Captchas die mit zusätzlichen Filtern so krass verändert werden das selbst normale Menschen schon Probleme haben es richtig zu erkennen. Ich habe mich um dies zu können ungefähr 2 Jahre durch kilometerweise Code und Lektüre gekramt und kann heute sehr viele Captchas innerhalb von 5-60 zuverlässig umgehen.

Ähnlich verhält es sich beim von TO gezeigten Fall : Manipulationen an Datenströmen vorzunehmen ist nun wirklich keine große Kunst. Einmal richtig umgesetzt und verstanden und man kann es auf jeden x-beliebigen Dienst übertragen.

Was ich ausdrücken will ist kurz gesagt : wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten. Denn so und nicht anderst kommen deine Posts hier rüber : "ich hab zwar kein Plan wie man es "richtig" macht aber ich werf einfach mal Greasmonkey in den Raum". Toll, und was trägt das zur Lösung des Problems bei : recht wenig.

Natürlich ist es aufwändig über einen längeren Zeitraum die Arbeitsweise zu verstehen und erfolgreich eigene (möglicherweise manipulierte) Requests an den Server zu senden und anhand der Antworten zu ermitteln ob es erfolgreich war oder nicht, das heißt aber nicht das es grundsätzlich unmöglich ist.

Und um dir ein absolutes "Totschlagargument" reinzuhauen : Java hat seit Version 6.0 eine eingebaute Scripting-Engine die mit ein wenig Code sogar als vollwertige AJAX-Runtime dient. Es ist also kein Problem einen Browser in Java zu schreiben der selbst AJAX unterstützt. Womit dein Argument so ziemlich sinnlos ist. Auch gibt es mitlerweile ausgereifte Frameworks dafür.

Wenn DU also lieber Greasmonkey-Scripts verwendest anstatt dich mal damit zu befassen was Java eigentlich in der Lage ist zu leisten, dann tu dies auch bitte. Aber dann dränge bitte keine anderen User so aggressiv dir in diese Richtung zu folgen.



@TO
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/139323-exakten-browser-call-simulieren.html
In wie fern dir der Thread hilft kann ich dir nicht sagen, er sollte aber zumindest zeigen das es selbst ohne zusatz-Libs möglich ist einen Browser-Request zu simulieren.
Grundsätzlich gehe ich bei der Entwicklung eines Bots wie folgt vor :
-WireShark nutzen um den Datenverkehr zwischen Browser und Server mitzulesen
-alles unnötige im Browser abschalten um herrauszubekommen welche Mindestanforderungen (JavaScript (Version) , Flash , Java , etc ...) zum fehlerfreien Ablauf notwendig sind
-"Anwendung" so weit ausreitzen bis im Browser der Botschutz sichtbar wird (zusätzliches Captcha oder andere Informationen) und herrausfinden ob und wie dieser umgangen werden kann
-das ganze als Prototyp zusammenbasteln und die übertragenen Daten mit denen des Browsers vergleichen
-zum Schluss wird das ganze noch mit zusätzlichen Wartezeiten getweaked damit auf Server-Seite ein "natürliches" Verhalten des Users entsteht

Je nach Aufwand und Ziel (sowie bereits vorhandenen wiederverwendbaren Codes) abhängig kann das schon mal 1Woche bis 2Monate dauern. Danach braucht man aber nur noch zur Kontrolle mit dem Browser online gehen um zu prüfen ob der Bot richtig läuft.

Direkt by MFF werde ich dir nicht helfen können da ich 1) dort kein Konto besitze und 2) selbst wenn sicher noch nicht alles freigeschaltet hätte um auch wirklich alle gewünschten Funktionen zu testen.
Ich kann dir aber grobe allgemeine Hilfe geben wie das eine oder andere Problem einfach zu lösen ist.


----------



## Schandro (26. Jul 2012)

tagedieb hat gesagt.:


> Die meisten Broswergames wie wohl auch MFF rendern die Seiten mit JavaScript und verwenden AJAX. Du musst also genau wissen wie du die Informationen extrahieren kannst. Ansonsten wirst du wohl einen Browser in Java nachentwickeln müssen.


oder du benutzt einfach fertige Sachen wie bspw. HttpUnit, vllt. solltest du dich vorher mal informieren bevor du sowas behauptest?


----------



## tagedieb (26. Jul 2012)

@IE-User
Ich, aggresiv? Hab ich etwa gesagt du sollst die Fresse halten? Komische Leute gibt es hier ???:L

Es liegt mir fern irgendjemand anzugreifen oder von seinem Projekt abzubringen. Ich möchte nur darlegen, dass es aufwendig werden könnte das Projekt in Java umzusetzen. Zugegeben, die Lernkurfe wäre sicher beträchtlich, aber nicht gerade Zielführend.

Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung, die ich hier vertreten möchte (ohne jetzt aggresiv zu werden), ist es am einfachsten wenn man sich bei einem Browser direkt einhängen kann anstatt teilweise Browserfunktionalität nachzubauen und Scripting Engines zu verwenden. Anders ausgedrückt, wieso soll man sich um Browserfunktionen kümmern müssen, wenn man schon einen voll funktionierenden Browser verwenden kann? Ausserdem kann man im Browser immer schön mitverfolgen wie der Automat arbeitet.

Aber wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese, werde ich in Zukunft meine Browser deinstallieren und meinen eigenen in Java schreiben 




			
				HttpUnit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JavaScript support is very basic at present. The near-term goal is full JavaScript 1.1 support. Currently, we do not plan to support browser-specific JavaScript.



Zugegeben mit HttpUnit könnte man gewisse Sachen machen, aber ich denke der JavaScript support in HttpUnit wird nicht ausreichen für ein Browserspiel. Zumal der letze Release im Jahr 2008 war...

@Schandro
Ja, ich habe mich informiert, hast du es auch getan? Gerne lasse ich mich eines besseren belehren, wenn es in HttpUnit funktionieren sollte..


----------



## Mr.Burns (26. Jul 2012)

Ok, das sollte kein Thema zum streiten werden..
Ich danke euch trotzdem alle für eure Antworten. 

@IE-User
Wie kann ich dich denn erreichen wenn ich irgendwo Fragen zu hab?

LG Mr. Burns


----------



## IE-User (30. Jul 2012)

@tagedieb
OK ... ruhe ... seh ich ein ... bringt nix.

Lass es mich mal ganz locker so formulieren : es ist vielleicht nicht erwünscht den Browser die ganze Zeit laufen zu haben da dieser vielleicht mehr Last produziert als der eigene Bot in Java. Natürlich klingt es auch irgendwie absurt zu behaupten : ich spare mir Resourcen mit nem kleinen Bot und gucke mir nebenbei 1080p Videos auf YT an. Sicher, in den meisten Fällen läuft dann der Browser doch und dann würde es auch durch aus sinn machen die im Vergleich doch geringeren Resourcen von z.B. Greasemonkey aufzubringen als gleich eine ganze VM laufen zu lassen. Und das man dabei natürlich auch direkt sehen kann was der Bot macht und wie der Server drauf reagiert ist auch ein Argument was (zumindest teilweise) völlig richtig und sinnig ist. Ich gebe dir bei all deinen positiven Argumenten auch mit Ausnahme vom "sehen was passiert" völlig recht. Denn das kann man sich auch selbst aus der Seite parsen und in der gewünschten Form darstellen.

Was die Lernkurve angeht : ich drück es mal so aus : der Lerneffekt dürfte wenn überhaupt nur eher gering ausfallen, denn man braucht erstmal viel Wissen auf dem Gebiet um überhaupt halbwegs den Login erfolgreich zu triggern und nicht schon daran zu scheitern. Man sollte bei sowas schon wissen wie man mit z.B. WireShark (oder anderen Sniffern) umgehen muss um an die nötigen Infos zu kommen und diese auch richtig zu "faken". Auch sollte man sich, wenn man es nicht unbedingt wirklich extrem low-level mit Sockets und RAW-Streams machen will, zumindest mit der java.net.*-API auskennen oder gleich ein gutes Framework nutzen. Ohne nötiges Vor-Wissen ist man entweder auf extreme Hilfe angewiesen das einem ein Großteil der Arbeit abgenommen wird oder wird ohne etwas gelernt zu haben scheitern.

Zum "Immitieren eine AJAX-Engine" : es ist noch nicht mal nötig eine voll funktionsfähige AJAX-Engine zu haben, es reicht die einzelnen Aktionen zu analysiren und nachzubilden. Auch wenn das ganze "dynamisch" aussieht, so hat das System dann doch nur ein begrenztes statisches Set an überhaupt verfügbaren Funktionen. Irgendwann hat man die nötigen alle implementiert und kann sich entsprechend beim Server melden und dessen Antwort richtig verarbeiten. Das spart auf jeden Fall Resourcen und Rechenzeit, auch wenn das bei heutigen Systemen eher nur in Micro-Benchmarks feststellbar wäre die an sich eh keine Aussagekraft haben.


Ob man es sich also einfach macht mit Greasemonkey nutzt oder sich wirklich was eingenes schreibt muss also jeder selbst entscheiden, wobei ich grundsätzlich etwas selbst schreiben würde und dies auch empfehle. Es ist zwar richtig das du als Alternative Greasemonkey genannt hast, es kam aber halt wirklich so rüber als ob du so "krass" drauf bestehst das du TO eher dazu "drängen" willst als Hilfe für einen eigenen Bot zu geben. Für mich macht sowas nun mal leider wirklich den Anschein das derjenige der soetwas schreibt sowas selbst noch nicht gemacht und somit natürlich auch eher weniger Erfahrung mit sowas hat. Und dagegen sollte man sich als erfahrener Programmierer wehren in dem man Zeigt das es genau so einfach ist einen Bot in Java zu schreiben wie das Greasemonkey-Script zu erarbeiten. Denn wir können beide davon ausgehen das alleine die Entwicklung und "Instandhaltung" ähnlich viel Zeit gekostet hat und kosten wird wie ein Java-Bot. Der einzige Unterschied ist halt das man mit JavaScript direkt eine darauf basierende Engine manipuliert wogegen man sich mit Java auch mit dem ganzen Netzwerk-Traffic kümmern muss (was aber eigentlich recht einfach ist).

Von daher komme ich jetzt mal auf dich mit der Friedenspfeife zu und möchte dir sagen : schön das du die Alternative Greasemonkey genannt hast, aber ich denke es sollte klar sein das TO das eher weniger möchte als einen "richtigen Bot in Java". Wenn du dabei also eher weniger Helfen kannst lass einfach die Posts oder beteildige dich doch selbst mit dran um selbst noch Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet zu sammeln. Ich denke das wird TO mehr helfen als der Streit zwischen uns.


back to @TOPIC
Entweder "anonymous" in diesem Forum oder eher sehr direkte Kommunikation über IMs. Und bevor die Frage kommt : NEIN, ich habe aus Protest KEINEN Facebook- , VZ- , CC- oder sonst-was Account. Ich denke am besten dürfte ich via Steam erreichbar sein, aber da ich persönliche Friend-Invites eigentlich grundsätzlich ablehne (sowie anonyme Group-Invites) wäre das beste wenn du einer meiner Steam-Groups joinen und mich via Group-Chat kontaktieren würdest. Wenn es dir den Aufwand wert ist kann man sich noch mal drüber unterhalten. Ansonsten musst du halt damit vorliebe nehmen hier "öffentliche" Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2012)

Wtf? Ajax-Enginen nachbauen?

Es gibt bereits Browser, die in Java geschrieben sind, da braucht man das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Atm würde ich in diesem Falle wohl hierzu greifen:
Adding HTML Content to JavaFX Applications | JavaFX 2 Tutorials and Documentation
oder hierzu
The DJ project

Wenn du das Projekt nicht verkaufen willst/nur privat benutzen willst, dann hör auf Tagedieb und setz das ganze als Browserextension um. Da haste nur die hälfte der Arbeit und mit JavaScript ist es wohl deutlich angenehmer mit dem DOM zu arbeiten als mit Java.

Wenn du es kompliziert haben willst, dann melde dich über eine Steam-group :autsch: beim IE-Troll.



> -WireShark nutzen um den Datenverkehr zwischen Browser und Server mitzulesen


:autsch: Oder nimm einfach einen BROWSER. Chrome kann den Datenverkehr aufzeichnen und du kannst dir ansehen, was gesendet und empfangen wurde.


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Jul 2012)

Der Hauptvorteil von Greasemonkey gegenüber einem nativen Bot der das Spiel ansteuert ist eben die direkte Manipulation und Nutzung der Spielfunktionieren. Allerdings muss man hierbei in den meisten Fällen die Sandbox verlassen und wissen was man tut.


----------



## IE-User (30. Jul 2012)

Ah ... das sind sie wieder ...

Behaupten IE wäre "unsicher" aber selbst schön mit direkten Kontakt-Möglichkeiten um sich ballern.

Erlich Freunde, ich vertrete schon meine Meinung und handle da nicht nur beim Browser entsprechend sondern im gesamten Umfeld "IT". Und wenn hier wirklich ALLE meinen ich würde trollen dann überlegt euch doch mal warum M$ den IE fest im System eingebaut hat und man mit dessen Entfernung die Stabilität des Systems gefährdet : Marketing. Ich kann es eigentlich nicht verstehen wie man sich so festfressen kann und gegen alles und jeden von M$ protestiert ala "s***** IE s***** Office etc pp" und dann aber trotzdem zugeben muss : "ja ich nutze Windows".

WENN ihr schon alle so rumprahlt wie schlecht doch alles von M$ wäre ... dann entscheidet euch : entweder ihr lasst es und kommt mal klar auf euren Wahn oder steigt komplett um und schwört allem ab was von M$ ist. Denn alles andere wäre Verrat an der eigenen Einstellung ... und genau DESSHALB finde ich es einfach nur so lächerlich wenn sich jemand über ein M$ Produkt beschwert.


Da will man EINMAL nem Anfänger halbwegs gut auf den Weg bringen weil man selbst ziemlich Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet hat und wird GETROLLT von "Phreaks" ala "nutz FF und Greasemonkey".
DANKE ... dann können wir den Thread gleich ins JS-Forum moven oder komplett löschen. Alter erlich ... greift mal n bisschen durch und machts Hirn an bevor man Schrott labert.

Ich weiß schon warum ich hier so halb anonym bin (auch wenn mein Proxy iwie spackt).


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Jul 2012)

> Ich kann es eigentlich nicht verstehen wie man sich so festfressen kann und gegen alles und jeden von M$ protestiert ala "s***** IE s***** Office etc pp" und dann aber trotzdem zugeben muss : "ja ich nutze Windows".



Interpretiere mal nicht zuviel in unsere Aussagen hinein. IE's schlechter ruf kommt nicht von ungefähr, die eigenen "Standards" (die immerhin rückgängig sind) haben oft genug für zusätzlichen Arbeitsaufwand gesorgt. Das ein Browser solche Extras wie: [c]<!--[if lte IE 5.5999]>[/c] hat, sagt imho schon mehr wie genug darüber aus. Ein Webshop, afair aus Australien, erhöht bei Benutzung des IEs sogar seine Preise ;-).

Wer hier für oder gegen m$ ist, kann ich aus den Posts nicht rauslesen. Ich bin z.B. mit Win7 zufrieden und es hat mich schon das ein oder andere mal positiv überrascht.

Btw: wenn du dem TO wirklich helfen willst, dann schreib doch bitte weniger provokant. Soetwas führt (zurecht) zum closen des Themas und dazu, dass man dich weniger ernst nimmt.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Jul 2012)

IE hin oder her. Greasemonkey läuft in Chrome, FF und sogar IE (setzt ein weiteres Plugin voraus).

Was am IE nervt? Er bremst. Er kann bis heute nicht viele CSS Eigenschaften und selbst die 10er hängt an vielen Ecken noch hinterher. Zumindest ist er seit 9 in sehr weiten Teilen mit allen Browsern kompatibel und man spart sich jene Conditional Comments. Allerdings gibt es genug Dinge die weiterhin für Popo sind. Selbiges kann man allerdings von jedem Browser aufzählen.

Sei es nun die nicht deaktivierbare Schriftglättung im Safarie oder das per default erlaubte resizen von Textboxen, wenn sie nicht mit Max-Width begrenzt wurden. Was seit geraumer Zeit auch im FF nervt. Anfangs war es nur im Safari und Chrome. Nun fast überall.. Die Liste der Dinge an Browsermäkeln ist so lang, dass man dazu ein Buch schreiben könnte.

XHTML 1.1 ist bereits 10 Jahre alt und kein Browser kann bis heute alles...

Zum WIndows nutzen, ich denke die meisten die hier WIndows nutzen tuen es primär wg. dem immer noch größeren Software Angebot und weil es u.U. der Betrieb vorgibt. Windoof hat Vor- und Nachteile, genau wie Linux und Mac welche haben. Leider gibt es kein System das alle Vorteile vereint und die Nachteile draußen lässt, denn das wäre imho eine Kombination aus allen dreien.

@TO: und wie schreibst du den Bot nun? oder spielst nun lieber wieder ehrlich?


----------



## Mr.Burns (11. Aug 2012)

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, war im Urlaub. 
Ich danke euch für eure Antworten und Empfehlungen. Da ich aber den Bot mit Java schreiben möchte und nichts mit Greasemonkey machen will werde ich mich an IE-User wenden und ggf. bei manchen Fragen nochmal einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------

